# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Nano Tornado, camera drone, Ashima Devices, Inc., Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ashima Devices, Inc.

facebook.com/nanotornado

twitter.com/nanotornado

"Nano Tornado Camera Drone - Own The Sky" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Chasing Nano Tornado
May 14, 2015

----------

